
Mancy: JavaScript REPL - bpierre
http://www.mancy-re.pl/
======
jimmyhmiller
Well, rather than commenting on download size I'll talk about the program.

This looks really awesome! I've been wanting a nice js repl for a while and
this one definitely has a lot of the qualities I was looking for.

Auto complete is very nice. Color syntax looks great. The biggest thing I
would like to see is to persist history. I'd love to up arrow through previous
sessions.

Overall nicely done!

------
vortico
To prevent 40MB downloads for a REPL, is there a library version of Electron
that can be installed globally, so that small scripts can use it to produce
full applications?

(My expected response is that Electron and Node are both moving fast enough so
that multiple versions may be incompatible. Global libraries tend to work for
stable software, so it may be possible in the future for Electron.)

~~~
princejwesley
I'll look into that :-) Version 2 will be released in three days(Nov 2).

Feature list :
[https://github.com/princejwesley/Mancy/wiki/Features-&-Roadm...](https://github.com/princejwesley/Mancy/wiki/Features-&-Roadmap-
for-version-2)

~~~
vortico
Would

    
    
        npm install -g electron-prebuilt
    

do the trick for users, while they use a smaller version of your release
without Electron included?

------
msluyter
I was just looking for something like this. How do I load external node
modules into the repl? I tried "File->Add module path" but it didn't seem to
work for me. Basically, having done an npm install of lodash somewhere, I want
to do

    
    
      var _ = require('lodash');
    

in the repl.

~~~
princejwesley
This feature is available in version 2. Target release : Nov 2.
[https://github.com/princejwesley/Mancy/wiki/Features-&-Roadm...](https://github.com/princejwesley/Mancy/wiki/Features-&-Roadmap-
for-version-2)

------
xixixao
Very relevant: [https://tonicdev.com/](https://tonicdev.com/)

~~~
princejwesley
Yes. Version 2 will be even more relevant(on demand modules loading, data
vizualization ..)

------
princejwesley
Mancy version 2 released. Feature documentation:
[https://github.com/princejwesley/Mancy/wiki/Version-
II](https://github.com/princejwesley/Mancy/wiki/Version-II)

------
jonahx
Looks nice. I'd like to hear how this compares to lighttable from anyone who's
used both.

------
solidr53
What kind of javascript engine is on this REPL? I tried some ES6 stuff with
random success. For example arrow functions work while deconstructing doesn't.

~~~
princejwesley
It depends on underlying electron's node version. In version 2, we have
preference to enable babel integration to utilize ES2015 features

------
hex13
autocompletion is buggy: I wrote:

var fs = require('fs');

then pressed enter. Result:

var fs = require('fs');fs

(fs in the end).

And autocompletion is too agressive. I declared variable `b`` then in new line
I entered: `b` and it automatically autocompleted me to `break`.

So I think it's pretty alpha right now, but overall idea is good :) We need
better tools :)

